# Seeding a new aquarium



## rogue909 (Sep 14, 2012)

So I currently have a 55g planted aquarium with some semi aggressive fish in that I plan on transferring to a 150g aquarium. Then I will convert the 55g aquarium to a Tetra aquarium.
My final goal is to take my substrate in the 55g (A laterite heavy gravel mixture) and use it in my 150g. I will, of course, have to add more to the substrate when I do this (and I plan on balancing out the substrate when I do). Then the fish and plants will follow.
The new gravel in the 55g will become the "Fruit loop gravel" from walmart and the plants will be replaced with some flashy colorful stuff for the girlfriend.

I want to make sure I do the aquarium transfer correctly.

I am currently in no hurry to get this done (the stand, hood, and plumbing for the 150g needs to be done and I draw much enjoyment of doing this part) but I know once the 150g is built and water is flowing, im going to start getting itchy to complete the tank and get a few plants and fish in it.

My plan for preparing the 150g is as follows...
I want to take the media filter from the 150g filter (its going to be an Eheim series 3 1200XL, I know its overkill but I picked it up for $100 so I'm not going to argue) and putting them in the 55g this week. 
Hopefully over the next few weeks they will begin to seed as I finish the stand and hood for the 150g. 
Then a few days before the transfer I'm going to start drain and fill the 55g once a day until I have 2 55g drums of seasoned water (I'm fortunate to have several 55g drums laying around that are clean). 
Then the transfer fun begins...
All of the fish will go into one of the large 55g drums, with the fruit loop gravel at the bottom, where they will live during the next few days (with the old 55's filter keeping them happy). 
The remainder of the water will be drained (and saved) out and the substrate removed. The 150g will receive a full substrate makeover, roughly 100g of seasoned water added, the plants planted, and eheim filter hooked up. 
Then I plan on leaving the 150 running for a few days to let everything settle back down. 
Then the fish go into the 150.
The fruit loop gravel w/ the filter goes from 55g drum -> 55g aquarium and sits for a week.
Then tetras join the 55g.

Sound good?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

well thought out, Many here don't think seasoned water holds much value(I do) and if you can transfer water, the better.Seeding filter in cycled tank is always good .Good luck and tetras are a "nice" choice!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The water contains very little beneficial bacteria at all. If it did I would be in trouble as I do very large water changes each week. Your bacteria grows on hard surfaces and material in the filter, deco, gravel, plants etc. I have transfered fish into new tanks just by seeding the filter and all new dechlorinated water in one day.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Same as above. The filter is the only really important part to seeding a new aquarium. I too started a new aquarium only using a seeded filter, everything else was new. The new tank was smaller than the other, so i just ran the new filter on the old tank for like a month before i put it on the new tank and added fish.


----------



## rogue909 (Sep 14, 2012)

One of the biggest reasons I wanted to use seeded water was then I was sure that the water would be the same as the water they were in.
Other than the stress of the actually netting/move there would be little to none "new water" stress.
Also, there are factors, water metals for example, that I know I don't test for. I currently have the API master test kit but not a laboratory. Somethings just cant be tested on those factors.
Anywho, my main goal was to make sure I was doing enough to make sure tanks get properly seeded and I maintain fish stress to a minimum. If I use seeded water and it helps then great. If I use seeded water and it doesn't help then it still wont hurt - so there's no risk there either.
Free gamble with no loss, I can accept that. I'm really not trying to start a debate on seeded water >.> I just want to know if there is anything else I can do to help the fish, if I am doing enough, or if what I am doing is over kill and they will be fine. (After all, there is no such thing as over kill, just killing with assurance.)


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

rogue909 said:


> One of the biggest reasons I wanted to use seeded water was then I was sure that the water would be the same as the water they were in.
> Other than the stress of the actually netting/move there would be little to none "new water" stress.
> Also, there are factors, water metals for example, that I know I don't test for. I currently have the API master test kit but not a laboratory. Somethings just cant be tested on those factors.
> Anywho, my main goal was to make sure I was doing enough to make sure tanks get properly seeded and I maintain fish stress to a minimum. If I use seeded water and it helps then great. If I use seeded water and it doesn't help then it still wont hurt - so there's no risk there either.
> Free gamble with no loss, I can accept that. I'm really not trying to start a debate on seeded water >.> I just want to know if there is anything else I can do to help the fish, if I am doing enough, or if what I am doing is over kill and they will be fine. (After all, there is no such thing as over kill, just killing with assurance.)


As long as properly acclimate your fish to the new water you won't have any trouble. If the water is coming from the same source there shouldn't be any difference in the minerals and other things of that sort.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As per your plan you will be adding aprox. 50 g of new water. that's a 33% water change and excellent.The point many make above are correct(mentioned the seasoned water thing) , but the " no gamble"is how I see it also.Your plan is well thought out and if you don't mind the extra work(that's what taking care{maintenance...} of an aquarium is anyways) then more power to you and your fish.I change more water than some said and think is necessary,it's not wrong,it's just the effort I'll put into it.Your transition should go smoothly for you and your fish.Big tanks take extra effort anyway(25% of 10 g=2.5 g /25% of 150 g =37.5 g).ENJOY!


----------



## rogue909 (Sep 14, 2012)

Yah, for the water changes im going to plumb in a regular garden hose valve. Then when I need to drain some of the aquarium (it backs up to a window) I'm just going to throw a short hose out the window and drain to a pre-marked level. Then refilling will be assisted with one of those 50 gallon drums of dechlorinated water + a pump to shoot water back through the same hose that I used to drain it. Should be able to empty and refill the 50 gallons with ease.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

nice! It works so much better with a plan! I have large wet dry with 29g connected via 2" syphon tube.Pump in W/D goes out to house plumbing and use 32 g rubbermaid to de-chlorinate/warm water that gets pumped into 29g.Out one side in the other ;32 g w/c in under 3 mins.This is on 180g with mega overflows, so filter is in besement.Never had it easier/or better.I change about 33-50% a week.It could be a lot of work but it really isn't.My 180 is what your 55 will be;tetra community.


----------

